# Problem with USB Ports



## nr094 (Jan 13, 2015)

I purchased this laptop around 2 months ago:

HP 15-g092sa 15.6" Laptop - Black Deals | PC World

The USB port on the left hand side, which I believe is the USB 3.0 port is functioning perfectly, but the two, I believe USB 2.0, ports on the right hand side are not working at all. If I plug anything in to them there is no response whatsoever. 

I don't think that it is a hardware problem, as I downloaded a piece of software which displays the two ports, but says they are "not connected":

View image: usb

I think it could possibly be a driver issue but im not sure where to find the drivers if that is the case. 

Any help would be fantastic.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Go to the HP Support website for drivers. Then enter your PC's information.

Download and install the AMD chipset drivers which should include the USB drivers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should be this page Software & driver downloads HP 15-g092sa Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## nr094 (Jan 13, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Go to the HP Support website for drivers. Then enter your PC's information.
> 
> Download and install the AMD chipset drivers which should include the USB drivers.


Hi, Thanks for your help!

I went onto the HP website and found this page for my model of laptop:

Software & driver downloads HP 15-g092sa Notebook PC | HP® Support

I downloaded the chipset driver file and installed the .exe, but the USB ports still aren't working. You said AMD Chipset drivers and the ones on the website were intel chipset drivers, could they possibly be the wrong ones?

Or could it be a problem with something other than the drivers?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Intel was what I found on the chipset Amd seems to be graphics.


----------



## nr094 (Jan 13, 2015)

joeten said:


> Intel was what I found on the chipset Amd seems to be graphics.


Yeah I installed the chipset drivers and it has had no effect.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be asking PC.World to sort this out, it's a new machine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought you had an AMD processor based off what the first link showed.

Do you have an Intel or AMD CPU?

What shows up in Device Manager? Any yellow triangles?


----------



## nr094 (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to try and avoid taking the laptop back to PC world, I don't think they would give me a straight replacement and it would involve a lot of time and effort.

Just checked and I have an AMD A8 processor. Could that mean the chipset drivers listed on the HP website are wrong?

And here is a screenshot of device manager:

View image: usb 2

The way that the USB 3.0 port, which is working, has "AMD 3.0 Extensible Host controller" and the others just say "Standard enhanced PCI to USB host controller", makes me think that they could have the wrong drivers, although no yellow triangles.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will need to use the product code see here on how to locate it Finding Your HP Product Model Number | HP® Support once you have it, then enter it here Troubleshooting Guide for Laptops, Printers & More | HP® Support That should get you the appropriate support page.


----------

